# New to the forum with Q's.



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

I am new to this forum but not to slingshot hunting. Been doing that for 20 years or so. But I recently got back into slingshot and have come up with some questions. And this seems to be the best place as its where Joerg Spreve and Bill Hays hang out.

So I just got a Hathcock and I like it. It took me a minute to find out that its pretty unforgiving of form, but thats ok. And like all slingshot folks I am in need of power. I want to use arrows for deer and such as well.

So I did a bunch of research and came up with possible ideas. I seen some chrony from Bill Hays that showed Daisy yellow bands shooting at 255fps which is in tune with a decent bow. And I seen some videos and such that showed TheraTube black is a pretty hard hitter as well as Trumark RRT. And also Theraband Gold when doubled is about the best for flatbands. Now I seen some Chinese tubing that looked quite promising. And I was thinking 1745 in that.

So between using TheraTube black and 1745 which is better? I plan on doubling up the tubing. How well does doubling up of the TheraTube or 1745 stack up against Trumark RRT? And how does the best of my tubing idea stack up against Theraband Gold doubled up? Also how are the Chief AJ tubes? I plan on getting one of his pouches that has the arrow provisions. Is there a homemade version that works just as well?

Now with my Hathcock how do I attach tubes to it? Do I just tie them on like flats or is there something else I need to do? Also I noticed that when I shoot an arrow (full 31") its pretty slow. Its good enough for maybe a rabbit, but thats it. Do I just shorten the bands then?

Thats all I can think of for now. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey pm wing shooter or mj they have it down to a science.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Remember that the speeds posted by Bill Hays were of him shooting steel balls. An arrow is a lot heavier and harder to propel.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

I like this forum. You guys are nice to new folks and dont think my questions are stupid. I see there are a bunch of true sportsman around here.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

welcome on board

cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Also go check out aplusslingshots.com Perry is really getting into the slingbows, has three models and he has heavy bands for sale for hunting. You should check out some of his vids on his site. Good luck!!


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

A+ has a lot of good stuff. I am gonna have to call them in a few days to inquire what I should get. I like his heavy bands better than most I have seen. I am not sure about double, triple or heave tube. I am sure they can set me straight though.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

It looks like TheraBand and TheraTube are the best bet for me. Band double gold and tube double red. Commercial will be RRT.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how you put tubes on a PocketPredator Hathcock?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, I had this problem too when I wanted to experiment with tubes on the HTS.

Here was my thread, LVO shows a picture of how to set it up:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27396-hathcock-hts-setup-with-tubes-in-ttf/

To be honest, the end result was I went back to flats.

Also, if you're into slingbows... I'd msg MJ on the forum as ghost said. He seems to be obsessed with them lately (in a good way) and could prob. send you in the right direction.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

So from what I can tell I either need to use double 2040 or double TheraBand Gold, possibly triple gold. I just need to have a small amount in stock and I should be fine then.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Can't help you with your question but wish to welcome you to the forum and to let you know that you are right , this is the Forum to be on, there is a wealth of knowledge on here and everyone is keen to help and if they can't they'll point you in the right direction to get the answers you want.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

So I put tubes on my Hathcock and it sucked. It did not matter how I put them on, they just would not shoot straight. Now perhaps the 2040's might work, but ya know like a lot of people on here. I am gonna say bye-bye to tubes. It might be awesome for a bow though.

And on the same note I put my flats (single TBG) on my old wrist rocket and man that thing is way more accurate than its ever been. So for me it looks like triple TBG from here on out unless some other band comes along. I am still gonna get me one of those arrow pouches from Chief AJ though. Because that will allow a lot of versatility.


----------

